# Lesertest: Bitfenix Raider



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Januar 2012)

Testet und behaltet einen von drei Bitfenix-Raider-Gehäusen

Midi-Tower Bitfenix Raider:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Caseking.de

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix und Caseking die Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, das Midi-Gehäuse Bitfenix Raider zu  testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet  einen Test eines Midi-Towers von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann bewerbt  Euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was  genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als  Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und mehrere Gehäuse zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet  Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer  noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst  (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und  endet voraussichtlich am 26.02.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Dienstag, dem 17.01.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Shynthoras (10. Januar 2012)

Joa hallo, bin zwar relativ neu hier, berwerbe mich auf gut Glück hier einfach 

Muss zwar für den Testbericht kurzzeitig das Zocken aufhören aber das sollte kein Problem sein 

Viele grüsse Jonas


----------



## ViP94 (10. Januar 2012)

So...
Ich hätte gerne dieses Case zum Testen, weil
... ich bis jetzt nur ein Xigmatech Asgard mein Eigen nennen darf.
... ich mit meinem übertakteten Prozessor ordentlich Wärme produziere, die aus dem Gehäuse will.
... meine übertaktete GTX560Ti noch mehr Wärme erzeugt, die dank MK-13 zum großen Teil im Gehäuse landet.
... ich ein absoluter Silentfreak bin. Das lauteste an meinem PC ist das beQuiet-Netzteil. Somit sind meine Ansprüche hoch und der Test wird sehr kritisch.
... ich eine tolle Lüftersteuerung samt Temperaturfühlern habe, mit denen ich dann die Ergebnisse messen kann.
... 7 positive Marktplatzbewertungen wohl hoffentlich für mich sprechen. 
Ich denke auch, dass ich eine ordentliche Schreibe habe, wie es in dem Bereicht so schön heißt. Fotos sollten ebenfalls kein Problem werden, da ich eine ziemlich gute Sony-Kamera besitze. Sollten die Bilder den hohen Ansprüchen dieses Forums nicht genügen, könnte ich auch eine Spiegelrefelex-Kamera auftreiben.

Ich hoffe ich habe dieses mal Glück.

MfG

ViP94


----------



## lunar19 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin lunar19 und würde das Gehäuse sehr gern testen. Ich habe schon einen Testbericht über ein PC-Gehäuse verfasst und bin der Meinung, dass ich die oben genannten Anforderungen gut erfüllen kann. Mein Testbericht über das Enermax Clipeus ist unter diesem Link zu finden: *klick*

Der dort genannte Testaufbau und die Hardware würde ich auch hier verwenden, für alle die zu faul sind, da rein zu gucken: 

Meine Hardware:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3
Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 OC
8 GB G.Skill 1333 MHZ CL7
Be Quiet Straight Power E8 580 CM

Ein Blick in meinen aktuellen Testbericht könnte bei der Auswahl der Tester helfen 

Gruß lunar19


----------



## johnbox (10. Januar 2012)

heyho 
bin ebenfalls noch nicht viel hier im Forum aktiv, wird noch 
Ich habe schon oft in anderen Foren ausführliche Reviews über Computerperipherie geschrieben, und möchte mich nun für den Lesertest vom Bitfenix Raider bewerben.
Ich habe als Referenzgehäuse ein billiges, nerviges und schlecht verarbeitetes Gehäuse von Medion, einen normalen Miditower, ein wenig älter, und in Kürze ein weiteres Gehäuse von Xigmatek.
Für die visuelle Aufbereitung meines Testberichts steht eine Nikon 5100 zur Verfügung, die denke ich mal "akzeptable xD" Bilder macht.  (falls nicht verstanden, das "akzeptabel" war Ironie... denke ne dslr dürfte von der qualität ja wohl gut reichen )
Meine bisherigen Berichte bekamen allesamt positive Resonanz, und ich denke, sie sind gut lesbar... 

noch'n schönen abend,
Leo^^


----------



## toxic27 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo PCGH.de,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für das REVIEW dieses Towers. Ich habe schon so einige Tests mitgemacht und bin in der Lage sehr gute Fotos zu machen wie auch Texte zu verfassen. Da ich eh ein neues Gehäuse suche und mich dieser Tower reizt wäre das eine willkommene Idee diesen direkt zu "reviewen". Einzige Frage wäre: Da ja oben keine 120er Lüfter wohl reinpassen, gibts dann wenigstens einen 200er dazu ? Die Belüftung will ja ein wichtiges Kriterium sein um evtl. diesesn Tower dann auch kaufen zu wollen. Ich selber habe keine(n) 200er Lüfter verbaut noch hier, daher die Frage. Und jetzt liegts an Euch  ... 

MfG


----------



## Hassla (10. Januar 2012)

Gude,
Mein Name ist Felix, 18, gehe in die 13 Klasse und ich wollte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Ich würde detaillierte Bilder des Gehäuses schießen und in mein Review einbinden, des weiteren würde ich einen bebilderten "Einbauguide" dazu geben.
Testen würde ich natürlich den Einbau, im Vergleich zum Sharkoon T9 Value und Cooler Master Cenutrion, die Temperatur absolut und die Lautstärke der vorinstallierten Lüfter subjektiv. Danach würde ich die Standardlüfter gegen Scythe Slipstreams tauschen und danach wieder die Temperatur und die Lautstärke überprüfen, diese Tests führe ich vorher mit meinen Gehäusen natürlich auch durch. Wie es sich gehört, würde ich auch den Lieferumfang des Bitfenix beleuchten und bewerten. Und wie man meiner Bewerbung hoffentlich entnehmen kann habe ich auch eine ordentliche Schreibe.

Gruß


----------



## Marvinx22 (10. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH- Team,

auch ich würde mich gerne für den Test des Bitfenix Raider- Gehäuses bewerben.
Ich bin ebenfalls recht neu ich Forum wie man villeicht sieht, da ich noch Nullposter bin, allerdings lese ich mehrmals Täglich Berichte der PCGH Homepage und bin von den vielen Berichten und Tests begeistert. Ebenfalls hatte ich in Erwägung gezogen mich als News-Writer für PCGH zu bewerben, wusste aber nicht ob ich aussreichend Erfahrung im Testbericht schreiben habe um angenommen zu werden, da kommt der Test des Bitfenix Raider fast, wir gerufen!


Sollte ich an dem Test teilnehmen und mein Testbericht, des Bitfenix Raider von PCGH positiv, bzw. aktzeptabel Bewertet wird, würde ich mich folgend, hoffentlich erfolgreich,  gern als News-Writer bewerben.


Mit freundlchen Grüßen


marvinx22


----------



## DieWahrenProgamer (10. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des _Bitfenix-Raider-Gehäuses_ bewerben. Ich schreibe gerne und viel, bin auch gerade dabei ein eigenes Buch zu veröffentlichen. Ich schreibe sehr Fehlerfrei und mit Grammatik und Rechtschreibung habe ich keine Probleme.
Mit Hardware kenne ich mich auch sehr gut aus. Das erkennt man auch daran, dass wenn ein Freund Probleme hat, 
ich immer als erstes gefragt werde und auch häufig PCs aufrüste oder komplett zusammenbaue.
Fotografieren ist kein Problem, ich besitze eine sehr gute Kamera, die für diese Zwecke ausreichend Funktionen bietet.
Ich weiß, worauf es in einem Gehäuse-Test ankommt und kann Verarbeitung, Qualität und Lautstärke gut einschätzen. 
Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 470 von _Gainward_. In ihren Tests erreichte diese gut und gerne 11 Sone, so kann ich das Testprodukt praktisch unter Extrembedingungen testen.
Nach Abschluss der Testlaufzeit würde ich gerne noch ein Video für YouTube machen. Das dieses Gehäuse von ihnen und _Caseking_ kommt werde ich natürlich sagen. Außerdem möchte ich einen Test (vermutlich etwas kürzer als der für Sie) auf meine Homepage stellen. Ich sage das an dieser Stelle schon; nicht das es später Ärger deswegen gibt. Wenn sie dies nicht wünschen, dann verzichte ich auch darauf.

Ich habe nicht vor, das _Bitfenix-Raider-Gehäuse_ zu verkaufen, denn ich könnte es sehr gut gebrauchen. Meins ist schon etwas älter und von nicht allzu guter Qualität.

Bei Rückfragen bin ich täglich zu erreichen, ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn die Wahl als Tester auf mich fiele!

Viele Grüße

René K. (DieWahrenProgamer)


----------



## Punsher (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Raider. Ich bin im Moment Student für Mathematik und Physik im ersten Semester. Allerdings möchte ich den Studiengang wechseln, d.h. bis zum Sommersemester habe ich viel Zeit ... z.B. für einen ordentlichen Lesertest. Es wäre zwar mein erster Lesertest, aber ich denke gerade ein Gehäuse eignet sich gut für den Einstieg. Anspruchsvolle Hardware wie eine lange und hitzige Grafikkarte, ein überlanges Netzteil und großer CPU-Kühler sind vorhanden. Das Setup befindet sich momentan in einem eigenen Casecon, mit welchem ich aber nicht 100%ig zufrieden bin.

Wie würde ein Test von mir Aussehen? Mir persönlich ist der Innenaufbau bei einem Gehäuse am Wichtigsten. Dieser bestimmt wie gut sich Komponenten kühlen lassen und bei welcher Lautstärke. Viele potenzielle Käufer wollen die Möglichkeit, Kabel sauber zu verstauen und der Einbau der Hardware sollte einfach sein. Außerdem prüfe ich die Herstellerwerbung. Hält das Gehäuse, was der Hersteller verspricht?

Recherche, testen, umbauen, basteln, fotografieren, kritisieren. Das mache ich sehr gerne, daher würde mir die Aufgabe eines Lesertests große Freude bereiten, vor allem jetzt wo ich eh genug Zeit habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Punsher


----------



## t1r3xx (10. Januar 2012)

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit würde ich mich bewerben das Bitfenix Raider zu testen. Ich habe schon mehrere Gehäuse mein eigen genannt und habe deshalb etwas Ehrfahrung worauf es ankommt und was gute und schlechte Qualität bedeutet.
Desweiteren habe ich auch die entsprechende Hardware um dieses Gehäuse auch zu fordern und eventuelle Schwächen herauszufinden. Ich lese seit Jahren euer Heft und freue mich auf jede neue Ausgabe und weiß deshalb auch worauf Ihr alles achtet bei euren Tests. 

mfg t1r3xx


----------



## knaaaaack (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich würde mich gerne mit großer Freude an den Test wagen, da ich mich sehr für Cases und PC-Komponenten im Allgemeinen sehr interessiere.

Die passende Hardware hätte ich auch, z.B. für Geräuschtests oder Hitzetests (aktuelle Komponenten siehe unten). Für die Tests würde ich auch meine aktuellen Lüfter, die auch eher in die Kategorie "Silence-Lüfter" gehören, mit den Mitgelieferten vergleichen. An meinen sonstigen Komponenten können sie sich erahnen, welche Tests ich noch durchführen werde, ich will allerdings nicht zu viel verraten. 



Komponenten:
Mainboard: Gigabyte M68MT-D3P
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Grand Kama Cross
Graka: XFX HD5870
Arbeitsspeicher: GE!L 4Gb 1600er
Festplatte: WD 500Gb
Netzteil: Arctic Cooler Fusion 550r
Case ( Aktuell): Coolermaster Elite 330 Black 
Die Case-Lüfter auch von Scythe.
Natürlich selbst zusammengebaut 

Für Sound sorgt mein Tt eSports Shock Black
und manchmal auch meine Sennheiser PX 100-II

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich mich hier als guter Tester erweisen darf. Bilder werden mit einer Spiegel-Reflex Kamera von Panasonic gemacht (der Qualität wegen).

MfG
C. Richardt


----------



## Speedy1988 (10. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren von PCGH, 

ich will mich bei Ihnen für den Lesertest des Midi-Gehäuse Bitfenix Raider bewerben.
Zur Zeit besitze ich ein umgebautes Xbox 360 Case mit Laptophardware. Es sind aber auch Desktopkomponenten vor handen, diese sind in einem Xigmatech Midguard verbaut. Um es kurz zu fassen ich bin genau so ein "Obernerd" wie all die anderen hier.
Also ich freu mich auf eine Antwort 
MfG


----------



## Robonator (10. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin.

Meine Bewerbung:
Hi ich bin der Robi, bin 16 Jahre alt, bin vom Beruf Schülerazubi in der Fachinformatik.
Ich hab schon mit diversen Gehäusen Erfahrung gesammelt und weiss worauf es ankommt. Ich besitze leider keinerlei Hardware um die Lautstärke zu messen, allerdings denke ich das es bei solchen Tests auch eher auf das eigene Empfinden ankommt als auf irgendwelche Geräte. 

Meine Computerhardware sollte ausreichend sein:
I5 2500k 
Scythe Mugen 2
8GB DDR3-1333 Ram TeamGroup Elite
AsRock H61 DE/S3
XFX HD 6850 (eventuell OC)
500GB Von Samsung
650W Superflower NT

Eventuell wird sich die Hardware bis Testbeginn noch ändern:
AsRock Extreme3 Gen3
BeQuiet Pure Power CM 530W
GTX 560 Ti


Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung als Tester da ich noch nie eine solche Chance hatte.
Mit der Hardware kann ich umgehen. Wenn ich mir Zeit nehme dann werde ich es auch schaffen den Testbericht fehlerfrei, interessant und ordentlich zu präsentieren. 

mfg


----------



## Kev95 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich habe bereits für euch das HuntKey Jumper 300G getestet und großen gefallen am Schreiben von Reviews gefunden.
Gerne würde ich wieder ein Review schreiben und mich weiter verbessern.
So kann ich dann auch Kritikpunkte, die mir beim letzten mal gegeben wurden, aufarbeiten und ins Bessere wandeln.

Falls ihrs nicht mehr wisst, meine Name ist Kevin, ich bin 16 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Mannheim. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen!
Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## alexoxd (10. Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrtes PC Games Hardware Team,

ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Raider Gehäuses bewerben.
In Sachen wie PC-Hardware aber auch Software kenne ich mich gut aus. Schließlich habe ich mir meinen eigenen Computer* zusammengebaut und auch eigene Homepages gestaltet.
Texte und Reviews schreiben habe ich bei iDeviceTest gelernt, denn dort war ich Chef-Redakteur, doch hatte leider keine Zeit mehr dies weiter zu führen.
Da mein Gehäuse schon etwas älter ist und die Hardware sich schon quetschen muss, würde ich mich auch sehr freuen das Gehäuse zu Testen und darüber ein Testbericht zu schreiben. Natürlich gehören zu einem Testbericht auch gute Bilder, die ich mit der Spiegelreflex Kamera meines Vaters hinzufügen würde.
Außerdem würde ich den Lieferumfang sowie die Lautstärke und die Temperatur des Gehäuses und der Hardware überprüfen und mit in den Testbericht einbringen.

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und gehe in die 10. Klasse. In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich gerne mit Programmier Sprachen und Hardware und spiele Fußball. Ich bin zwar neu hier, will aber in nächster Zeit mich hier mehr aufhalten, denn ihr seid echt toll!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Alexander Dufner
(alexoxd)




*Hardware:

Lepa G700-MA Power Supply 700 Watt 
Asus P8P67 Rev.3.0 Mainboard Sockel 1155 Intel P67 DDR3 Speicher ATX 
Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher (PC1600, 8GB, CL9) DDR3-RAM Kit 
Intel Quad Core Box Prozessor (Intel Core i5-2500K, 3,3GHz, 6MB Cache, 1155 Sockel) 
ASUS Nvidia GeForce ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1280MB GDDR5 Speicher, 2x DVI-I, 1x Display Port, 1x HDMI) 
Samsung SH-B123L/BSBP Blu-ray Combo-Laufwerk schwarz 
LG W2261VP 54,6 cm (21,5 Zoll) Widescreen TFT Monitor HDMI/ DVI-D/ VGA
ST3250824AS ATA Device
1TB externe Festplatte
(Und ein älteres Gehäuse)


----------



## madbenny (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mit großem Interesse habe ich die News gelesen, dass ihr Tester für ein Gehäuse sucht. Da ich generell sehr an dem Thema Gehäuse & PC-Peripheriegeräten interessiert bin und selber im Moment vor der Entscheidung ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen stehe würde ich mich für diesen Test gerne zur Verfügung stellen. Auf der Suche nach Test's für in Frage kommende Gehäuse hab ich bereits häufig festgestellt das mir persönlich zu wenig Bilder vom Gehäuse und vor allem vom Zubehör und den Einbaumöglichkeiten für Laufwerke, Netzteile, etc. vorhanden sind. Deshalb würde ich mich gerne mal selber an so einem Review versuchen.
Natürlich besitze ich ausreichende Kenntnisse, um einen entsprechenden Umbau durchzuführen und dazu anschließend auch einen ausführlichen Bericht zu schreiben.

Zu meinem eigenen PC:
- Abit AW9D-MAX
- Intel E5200
- Alpenföhn Gletscherspalte
- Point of View GTX460
- 2x interne 3,5"-Festplatten (für Testzwecke noch 3 weitere)
- Coolermaster Silent Pro M500

Ich freue mich wenn ich die Chance bekommen würde einmal selber in der Position zu sein, ein solches Gehäuse testen zu dürfen. Für die zahlreichen Bilder mit ausreichender Qualität, worauf ich selbst viel Wert lege, benutze ich die Kamera des iPhones 4.

Freundliche Grüße
madbenny


----------



## Jaadoo (10. Januar 2012)

ziehe Bewerbung zurück


----------



## wm-wagner (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Team, ich bin hier noch ziehmlich neu nichts desto trotz möchte ich gerne helfen einen Testbericht für das Bitfenix Raider zu verfassen. Erfahrungen am PC habe ich, da ich selber gerne rumschraube und auch Dokumentiere was ich mache, sei es bildlich oder schriftlich. Da ich mir in letzter Zeit neue Hardware zugelget habe (SSD, WKfCPU usw.) wäre ein neues Case nicht falsch und auch die Hardware würde sicherlich einen guten Platz finden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

*
*


----------



## Sirazyx (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend Stephan,

Ich will mich hiermit ebenfalls um ein Testgehäuse von Bitfenix bewerben. Als eher passives PCGH-X Mitglied habe Ich mir doch schon ein paar Reviews, unter Anderem auch von Gehäusen, angesehen und weiß daher, was inetwa von mir erwartet wird. Ich kann mich meiner Meinung nach gut ausdrücken und beherrsche die deutsche Rechtsschreibung. Zudem Interessiere Ich mich leidenschaftlich gerne für PC-Hardware und bin daher auch erfahren, was das herumschrauben am Computer angeht. Zeit hätte Ich genug, um ein Review von anständiger Länge zu schreiben. Was die Fotos angeht, bin ich zwar nicht der Meißterfotograph, kann allerdings schöne Bilder vor ansprechendem Hintergrund anfertigen. Ich habe außerdem Erfahrungen von mehreren Gehäusen, die ich mein Eigen nennen durfte und darf. Die entsprechende Hardware wäre für einen Test ebenfalls vorhanden.
Sollte Ich als einer der Tester in Frage kommen und tatsächlich ein Gehäuse zugeschickt bekommen, werde Ich das Review in dem angegebenen Zeitraum, sorgfältig strukturiert und mit viel Leidenschaft anfertigen. Zudem würde Ich mich sehr darüber freuen, da es mein erstes Review wäre.

Liebe Grüße (auch ans Team),
Magnus T. (Sirazyx)


----------



## FuTheBear (10. Januar 2012)

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix "Raider".

In über fünfzehn Jahren Bastelei an verschiedenen PC-Systemen gab es ausreichend Gelegenheit Besonderheiten und Tücken verschiedener Gehäuse hautnah zu erleben.
Wobei hautnah teilweise wörtlich zu nehmen ist, waren doch einige Kanten billiger Modelle eine einschneidende Erfahrung.

Die letzten ausgiebig getesteten Gehäuse waren das Bitfenix Survivor, das Xigmatek Pantheon und als ständige Baustelle das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy.

Es wäre mir eine grosse Freude an diesem Test teilzunehmen, berlege ich doch schon seit Erscheinen des Raider das Rebel 9 in Rente zu schicken.


----------



## DerKuchen (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend, liebes PCGH-Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Raider Gehäuses.

Aber erst einmal etwas zu meiner Person, ich bin 15 Jahre alt und wohne im wunderschönem Münsterland, nahe der Deutsch-Holländischen Grenze. 
Ich besuche zurzeit die 10.te Stufe eines Gymnasium in meiner Nähe und interessiere mich nun seit gut 2 Jahren intensiv für das Thema PC-Hardware.

Das ist auch schon das erste Stichwort, Hardware.
Für den Fall das ihr mich auserwählt dieses Gehäuse zu testen, wofür ich sehr Dankbar wäre , wird folgende Hardware verbaut:
                             -Intel Core 2 Quad q9300        / wird im Sommer getauscht 
                             -Acer mAtx Mainboard             / wird im Sommer getauscht 
                             -AMD Radeon HD 6950
                             -Scythe Ninja                          / wird im Sommer getauscht
                             -2 Western Digital Caviar Green Festplatten (1TB & 500GB)
                             -BeQuiet Straight Power e8 680W CM.

Die CPU Temperatur wird einmal mit Aktiver Belüftung (120mm) sowie mit Passiver Belüftung (Nur Gehäuse Lüfter) ermittelt, sowohl für IDLE und unter Last.
Zum Vergleich dient das Silverstone Raven 02. Natürlich wird auch die Grafikkarten Temperatur ermittelt. Der Grafikkartenlüfter wird dabei Manuell auf 25%/50%/75%/100% 
fest eingestellt und dann wird die Temperatur unter IDLE und Last ausgelesen.

Ich werde detaillierte Fotos vom Einbau und von dem Endergebnis machen und kann auch gerne einen "Installations-Guide" anfertigen.

Bei einem Gehäuse sind mir ein gutes Kabelmanagement, eine einfache Installation der Hardware, sowie leise und effektive Kühlung mit am wichtigsten. 
Deswegen werde ich bei meinem Test verstärkt auf diese 3 Punkte achten, aber auch auf die Verarbeitungsqualität.
Bei dem Review werde ich auch alle Interessanten Maße ausmessen, also die maximale CPU-Kühler höhe und die maximale Grafikkartenlänge mit/ohne HDD-Käfig.
Leider bin ich nicht im Besitz eines Lautstärke-Messgerätes, weshalb mein Ohr ausreichen muss 
Um die Fotos wird sich eine Nikon D300s kümmern.

Bei weiteren Fragen oder Unklarheiten schreibt mich gerne an  
Ansonsten noch einen schönen Abend und ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, von ihnen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden. 

mfg

Der Kuchen


----------



## Swat666 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich möchte mich hiermit für den Test bewerben.

Habe schon mehrere Gehäuse immer wieder gekauft und benutzt von Chieftec bishin zu Thermaltake, von Desktop bis zum Bigtower

Meine Name ist Christian und bin 31 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Saarland. Ich bin sehr Elektronik begeistert was auch meinen Beruf als Elektroniker Fachrichtung Gebäude und Enegietechnik sehr viel ausmacht. Ich baue selber nebenher PC-Systeme zusammen für mich Privat oder für Freunde und Familie.
Zur Zeit arbeite ich für ein großes Chemie und Pharma Unternehmen im Bereich des Bewerber Managements. Da ich auch dort täglich Berichte wie auch Korrespondenz mit Bewerbern und Vorgesetzten halten und erstellen muss, habe ich keine Probleme einen vollen Testbericht abzuliefern.

Da ich schon seit längerem ein neue Gehäuse suche was meine Ansprüche entspricht, wäre ich doch ein guter Kandidat um was neues zu versuchen.

Für Fotos wie auch Videos wäre jederzeit gesorgt mit Canon und meinem Iphone 4 

Ich wäre euch natürlich sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mich für diesen Test erwägen würdet. 

Vielen Dank 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian


----------



## Schauer (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo PCGH,

ich bin durch eure Facebook Seite auf diesen Lesertest gestoßen, habe mich umgehend angemeldet, und möchte mich hiermit bewerben.

Ich habe vorher noch nie einen Testbericht verfasst, aber irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal. Also bleib ich mal hoffnungsvoll.
Mit 11 Jahren habe ich meinen ersten Computer selbst zusammengebaut (aus den 3 alten PCs meiner älteren Geschwister.).
Ich hatte noch nie einen Fertig-PC, und das wird auch so bleiben.

Für den Lesertest bin ich geeignet, da ich riesigen Spaß an Hardware habe, und immer neues ausprobieren möchte.
Berichte verfassen, kann ich sehr gut, da ich so etwas oft für die Schule etc. machen muss. Und wenns ums Artikulieren geht, bin ich immer gerne der 'profesionell' klingende 
Fotos kann ich mit meiner Digitalkamera gut machen, oder im Zweifelsfall mit der Spiegelreflex von meinem Bruder..

Ich habe aktuell einen Aerocool VX-E Pro, mit 6 im Tower verbauten Lüftern, sowie 2 Lüfter an der Festplatte, einen CPU Kühler, und den normalen GraKA verbauten Kühler.
Mich interessiert jetzt natürlich, wie die Temperaturunterschiede beider Gehäuse sind, und ob mein System mit dem neuen Tower klarkommt.
Natürlich auch, ob die Herstellerangaben stimmen, wie sich meine Hardware (besonders die Kabel) verstauen lässt, und wie laut der Tower und meine Hardware in ihm werden.

Viele Grüße
Schauer


----------



## Crossfire91 (10. Januar 2012)

Moin PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest's  des Bitfenix Raider.

Da ich selbst leider seeeehr viel zeit habe würde ich es Begrüssen führ euch einen Test schreiben zu können. 
So jetzt erstmal zu mir:
Christopher Müller
20 Jahre Jung 
über 30 PC`s zusammen gebaut und noch immer Hardware begeistert.

Den Tower zu behalten Wäre mir jetzt nicht so Wichtig, aber für euch etwas zu machen währe Super.
Fordert mich Heraus ! 

Grüsse 
Crossfire


----------



## Schlapps (10. Januar 2012)

Liebes PCGH-Extreme-Forum-Team,
ich möchte mich gerne als Tester für eines der Cases zur Verfügung stellen.
Auf mein Konto gehen bereits Drei selbst zusammen gebastelte Computer mit unterschiedlichen Cases, sodass ich bereits einen gewissen Erfahrungsschatz im Umgang mit Cases und zu verbauenden Komponenten habe.
Ich würde euch einen umfassenden Erfahrungsbericht vom Auspacken über das Installieren der Hardware bis hin zum Einsatztest liefern, damit ihr rundum zufrieden seid und ich hoffentlich auch mit dem Case.
Mit besten Grüßen bis demnäxt
euer
Schlapps


----------



## ian_van_duck (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Redaktionsmitglieder,

Ich möchte mich gern für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich arbeite im IT Bereich und mein Hobby ist das Auf- und Umbauen von PC's.
Ich denke das ich durch meine Erfahrung einen sehr guten neutralen Test durchführen könnte, und diesen dann auch in Schrift und Bild präsentieren kann. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Patentblau V (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Raider.

Da ich meinen ersten PC vor fast achtzehn Jahren gekauft habe und seit dem alle meine Computer selbst zusammenbaute, bringe ich eine ordentliche Portion Erfahrung im Selbstbau von Rechnern mit. Ich bin dadurch in der Lage, die Qualität und Funktionalität eines Gehäuses recht gut zu beurteilen.

Mit den Themen Gehäuse und Kühlung setze ich mich immer wieder intensiv auseinander, da mir ein leiser Rechner, bei gleichzeitig guter Kühlung der Komponenten, sehr wichtig ist.

Neben den üblichen Informationen wie Aufbau, Maße, Zubehör, Verarbeitungsqualität  und  Features des Gehäuses, mitsamt detaillierten Fotos einer guten Digitalkamera, würde ich auch den Einbau der Hardware genau dokumentieren.

Meine Hardware besteht aus einem Phenom II X6 1090T, Asrock Board, Mugen 3, Corsair Netzteil, HIS 6870, LG DVD-Brenner und einer WD Caviar Blue. Also einem typischen Mittelklasse Gaming-System.

Weitere Testkriterien sind natürlich die Temperaturen sowohl im Idle, als auch unter Last, mit Anno 2070 und Prime95. Gemessen mit Hilfe entsprechender Software, wie Core-Temp und Co. und eines digitalen Thermometers. Auch würde ich eine subjektive Beschreibung der Lautstärke abgeben.

Zwei Besonderheiten hätte mein Test:

1. Vergleich des Bitfenix Raider mit einem Low-Budget-Gehäuse, nämlich dem Xigmatek Asgard.  Dabei steht die Frage im Vordergrund, welche handfesten Vorteile es für den User hat, mehr Geld in ein Gehäuse zu investieren. 

Obige Testkriterien wie Aufbau, Funktionalität, Features und Qualität werde ich dabei betrachten, genauso wie detaillierte Temperaturmessungen sowohl mit der Standardbestückung der Gehäuse, als auch zweier Referenzlüfter von Enermax. Die Lautstärkebeschreibung würde dann natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

2. Vergleich der unterschiedlichen Netzteilpositionen in den Gehäusen. Welche konkreten Vor- und Nachteile haben der Einbau des Netzteils oben (Xigmatek Asgard) und unten (Bitfenix Raider). Unterlegt mit umfangreichen Temperaturmessungen in verschiedenen Lastszenarien mit Referenzlüftern.

Auch das ist immer wieder eine Frage, die immer wieder in den Foren auftaucht und dürfte nicht nur für User interessant sein, die überlegen, ihr altes Gehäuse weiter zu benutzen.

So, hoffentlich konnte ich euch einen guten Überblick verschaffen, wie mein Test aussehen würde und was ihr von mir erwarten könnt.


Viele Grüße

Patentblau V


----------



## Psycho1996 (11. Januar 2012)

Servus 

Ich interessiere mich für Hardware jeglicher Art und habe bereits einen "Kurztest" über meine Tastatur geschrieben (siehe Link in der Signatur). 

Dem Gehäuse könnte ich mit folgender Hardware einheizen:

Phenom II X4 @ 4 GHz, 1.4V
Zotac 480 AMP! @ Stock (Abwärme bleibt im Case!)

"Geheizt" wird während des Tests mit F@H, geplant wäre ein 24h Test (Temperaturverlauf).

Dank Lüftersteuerung kann ich auch einen Vergleich Lüftergeschwindigkeit/Temperatur durchführen.

Was mich selbst betrifft: Bin ein 15 (bald 16) jähriger Schüler (Gymnasium 10. Klasse) und schon seit langem Computer/Hardwarefreak.


Psycho


----------



## MCInferno (12. Januar 2012)

Ich habe aus Zufall den Lesertest gefunden und da mich seit kurzem wieder das Schrauberfieber gefasst hat, käme mir ein solcher Test ungemein gelegen  Aufgrund vieler Veränderungen, hatte ich leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit, mich dem Hobby PC zu widmen. Doch jetzt juckt es wieder in den Fingern 

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 32 Jahre alt. Meinen einzigen PC von der Stange habe ich mit 11 bekommen. Mit 16 habe ich dann meinen ersten PC zusammengestellt und auch selbst zusammengebaut. Ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann absolviert, arbeite aber seit 7 Jahren nicht mehr in dem Beruf sondern bin in den öffentlichen Dienst gewechselt.  

Vor einem Monat habe ich mein altes Core 2 Quad System auf einen i5 2500K upgegraded und musste dabei feststellen, dass mein Big Tower zwar schön zum Schrauben ist, aber auch mittlerweile ein ganz schönes Gewicht hat und von daher vergleiche ich schon seit längerem Midi-Tower. Leider war ich bisher sehr unschlüssig, welches Gehäuse ich mir zulegen sollte. Sicher ist nur, es sollte schwarz sein, genügend Lüfter beherbergen können und auch eine gute Kabelführung haben. Außerdem brauche ich Platz für meine 4 Festplatten und meine SSD. Was mich bei diesem Gehäuse begeistert, ist dass man wahlweise USB 2.0 und USB 3.0 in dem Deckel hat. Da mein Mainboard die Möglichkeit bietet, Front-USB 3.0 anzuschließen ist dieses Feature ein echter Gewinn für meinen PC.

Ich verfüge über eine Digitalkamera + Stativ und einen Camcorder, womit ich ggf. auch ein kurzes Video drehen könnte. Mal schauen, was sich bei dem Test, sollte ich den Zuschlag bekommen, ergeben wird.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Fack the Duck (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Pcgh-Redaktion, 


auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben und für euch eine Leser-Review schreiben. Seit ca. 9 Monaten ist meine alte Hardware in einem Bitfenix Shinobi Zuhause und ich bin begeistert von der Leistung, die dieses günstige Gehäuse bietet. Jetzt würde ich gerne meine Erfahrungen mit dem Shinobi auf das Raider spiegeln und vergleichen, was der Raider besser macht und welche Entwicklungen Bitfenix vom Shinobi zum Raider gemacht hat. 

Anfang Januar habe ich mein neues System zusammengestellt und würde das Gehäuse damit testen:

CPU:                       Intel 2700K
CPU-Kühler:           Scythe Muggen 2 Rev. B
Mainboard:             Asus P8Z68-V Pro
Speicher:                8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 
Grafikkarte:            Palit Gtx 460 Sonix Platinium noch bis Kepler da ist....
Netzteil:                 Be Quiet Dark Power 7 550W
SSD:                       Crucial M4 128 GB
HDD:                       Samsung 500GB
Lüftersteuerung:    Aquaero 5 LT
Lüfter:                   2x140mm Silent Wings, 3x120mm Silent Wings, 1x120mm Silent Wings PWM


Mit meiner Review würde ich gerne zwischen den Gehäusen einen Vergleich ziehen und dabei besonders die Aspekte Belüftung, Temperaturen und Handling beleuchten. Mein Interesse und Ziel meines Testes wird die Möglichkeit einen leisen, kühlen und leistungsstarken Rechner im Raider zu integrieren sein.

Für gute Bilder wird meine DSLR D5100 von Nikon sorgen und ich bin sicher, dass somit die Bilder in einer hervorragenden Qualität sind. Für meinen „schreibe“ kann ich bisher leider keine Empfehlungen oder Zeugnisse vorbringen,  aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ich euch mit dieser Bewerbung überzeugen konnte und freue mich auf den Test des Bitfenix Raider.

Mfg 

Fack the Duck


----------



## nulchking (12. Januar 2012)

Würde mich auch liebend gerne für den Lesertest bewerben:

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das NZXT H2 gekauft, schwangte aber vorher zwischen dem Raider und dem H2.
Da diese in einem ähnlichen Preisgebiet angesiedelt sind würde ich die beiden Gehäuse dann gegeneinander antreten lassen.

Als System steht mir folgendes zur Verfügung:

Phenom II x4 955
Prolimatech Samuel 7
Gigabyte 970A-UD3
4 GB Corsair Dominator
GTX 570 HD Superclocked
CM Real Power M520 mit Lüftermod
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
WD Caviar Green 640GB


Meine schreibe ist in der Regel sehr ordentlich, bei meinen Klausuren habe ich selten bis gar keine Fehler im Bereich der Darstellung.
Für Bilder steht wahrscheinlich eine Olympus VG-130 zur Verfügung.

Bei dem Vergleich würde ich auf die verschiedenen Aspekte/Features des Gehäuses eingehen, bspw. die Lautstärke, die Temperatur und 
wie einfach man den PC montieren kann.

Ich würde mich freuen diesen Lesertest durchführen zu können

lg
*
*


----------



## crankrider (16. Januar 2012)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich, würde mich gern um diesen Lesertest bewerben. An Erfahrung, bringe ich schon etwas mit, da ich schon ein paar Gehäuse umgebaut habe
und auch schon eine Preview über das Antec Six Hundreed v2 geschrieben habe. Den Test kann ich mit guten Fotos begleiten und meine Schreibe
ist auch lesbar 

Beim Test, würde ich das Gehäuse vorstellen, deren Verpackung, das Begleitmaterial & natürlich die technischen Aspekte wie, die Lautstärke, der 
mitgelieferten Lüfter, deren Auswirkung auf die Temperaturen, bei eingebauter middle-Hardware und natürlich noch den Einbau der Hardware
kommentieren und evtl. auf mod-Möglichkeiten eingehen. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mich auswählen würdet und mir die 
Chance geben würdet, für Euch mal einen Test/Preview durch zu führen.

liebe Grüße
crank


----------



## Braineater (16. Januar 2012)

Jaaa ich liebe Lesertests ^^

Ich würde mich gerne für den Test bewerben. Habe jetzt schon mehrere Reviews geschrieben und viel Spaß dabei gehabt. Darunter waren auch schon zwei Gehäuse Reviews  
Da ich mein Reviewschreiben zur Zeit ausbaue habe ich sogar eine ganze Latte an Awards die ich vergeben kann (passend zu meinem Namen)(Die Tage folgend noch 2-3 neue Awards[Platin, Design und Innovation])
Galerie: awards - abload.de

Wenn ich keine Reviews schreibe, dann bin ich ganz normaler Student in Richtung Wirtschaftsingenieurswesen-IT. Mittlerweile bastel ich seit mehr als 12 Jahren an PCs rum.Ich konfiguriere und baue Rechner für Verwandte und Bekannte, ich wüsste also was ich tue wenn ich gewählt werde 

Als Fotoequipment steht mir eine EOS 600D zur Verfügung.

Ich würde folgende Sachen in den Test einfließen lassen:


Verpackung, Lieferumfang und Besonderheiten
Äußeres
Inneres
Verarbeitungsqualität und verwendete Materialien
Einbau
Inbetriebnahme
Eventuell noch ein Vergleich zu folgenden Gehäusen:


 A+ Case Black Pearl II (Gehäuse aus Lian Li Komponenten, etwa gleiche Preisregion)
 
Um euch von meinem Schreibstil zu überzeugen, könnt Ihr euch ja mal meine bisherigen Reviews anschauen

Hanjung TR200 EX ATX Midi Case
Nofan A40 Bundle
Thermalright HR-02
Corsair Performance Pro 128 GB

Ich würde mich riesig freuen als Tester gewählt zu werden, da ich schon lange mit einem Bitfenix Gehäuse liebäugele


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Januar 2012)

Morgen erfolgt die Bekanntgabe der Lesertester.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Januar 2012)

Die Lesertester wurden soeben via PN angeschrieben. Es sind lunar19, Patentblau V und Braineater.


----------



## Sirazyx (20. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch an die 3, vielleicht klappts ja beim Nächsten mal.


----------



## Fack the Duck (21. Januar 2012)

jaa viel spaß euch 3 vielleicht habe ich beim nächsten Test mal Glück...


----------



## Fanatix (23. Januar 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß und Glück Euch 3en..


----------



## FuTheBear (24. Januar 2012)

Tsts - der Test ist ja noch immer nicht online! 

Auf Caseking wurde in einer Bewertung auf Probleme mit ATX-Boards (SATA-Ports zu eng am HD-Käfig) hingewiesen. Könnt ihr dazu auch was schreiben?

Bin sehr neugierig auf eure Bewertungen.


----------



## Braineater (24. Januar 2012)

So meine Case ist heute eingetroffen. Werde mich dann mal ransetzen


----------



## Patentblau V (26. Januar 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche. Mein Case ist auch bereits eingetroffen. Gleich mal ausgepackt, wirklich ein sehr schickes Gehäuse und sieht in Natura noch besser als auf den Fotos aus.

Das mit dem Asrock habe ich mir mal durchgelesen. Das wird natürlich genaustens unter die Lupe genommen. Ich selbst habe ein Asrock 870 Extreme3 und werde ja sehen, ob es da Probleme gibt.

MFG

Patentblau V


----------



## Braineater (30. Januar 2012)

So mein Review ist fertig

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...review-bitfenix-raider-ein-cooler-softie.html


----------



## lunar19 (25. Februar 2012)

> So mein Review ist fertig



Meins auch :

*klick mich*


----------



## Braineater (17. März 2012)

Fehlt da nicht noch ein Review? Die Testzeit ist doch schon lange rum


----------



## lunar19 (17. März 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht noch ein Review? Die Testzeit ist doch schon lange rum


 
Scheint so...ich hab keins gefunden


----------



## FuTheBear (25. April 2012)

Da scheint ein Testobjekt an den falschen gegangen zu sein. Wäre schön wenn "Patentblau V" sein Review noch nachliefert oder wenigstens ein kurzes Lebenszeichen gibt.


----------

